# Detail adjustments details



## mbeast40 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hey all!
Besides finding out by trial and syncing with the desktop multiple times, does anyone know what the *Detail* adjustments in Mobile do for the available menu choices? (Clarity (Low), ... Noise Reduction 1 (Low), ... Detailed)
What I mean by "do" is do they "map" to a set value of sliders on the desktop equivalents? (Clarity, Noise Reduction, etc.).

Also, just confirming that there doesn't seem to be a way to know what was done. e.g. if I select Noise Reduction 2 (Med), the highlight does not persist so I don't actually know that I selected it once I move off of the menu.

I don't normally do these types of adjustments on the iPad since I can't see the full impact 1:1 but since they're there, I might explore them.
Thanks!

Michael


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi Michael, sorry for the delay replying.

Yes, they're just presets like those on the desktop.  They just move sliders - in this case, ones that aren't available as separate sliders on the iPad but you'll see the Noise Reduction and Sharpening sliders will have moved when the photo syncs back to the Desktop.


----------



## schretter (Nov 16, 2014)

*LR Mobile Presets*



Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Michael, sorry for the delay replying.
> 
> Yes, they're just presets like those on the desktop.  They just move sliders - in this case, ones that aren't available as separate sliders on the iPad but you'll see the Noise Reduction and Sharpening sliders will have moved when the photo syncs back to the Desktop.




You may be able to find the actual values from the presets on J. Kost's site

http://blogs.adobe.com/jkost/page/1?s=zip

Stan


----------

